# Wireless bcm43xx not working with 2.6.23-r9 (SOLVED)

## windz

Hi there,

after uprading to 2.6.23-r9, my wireless worked for a while. But as of today, it suddenly stopped working. I'm not sure what's wrong.

According to lspci: 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev ff) 

(Note - I'm quite sure it used to read 'rev 01' instead of 'rev ff')

During startup the bcm43xx module and wpa_supplicant start without any problem. However the wireless stops to function after a minute or so. This is the dmesg output from startup until it stopped functioning:

```
Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 (root@username) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #3 Wed Mar 19 22:10:46 MYT 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda4 no_timer_check=0 notsc

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003df10000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003df10000 - 000000003df18000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003df18000 - 000000003df80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003df80000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 253712) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F87B0, 0024 (r3 HPQOEM)

ACPI: XSDT 3DF10FB0, 005C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 3DF17AA6, 00F4 (r3 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000 PTL     F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 3DF1100C, 6A9A (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 3DF18FC0, 0040

ACPI: SLIC 3DF17C0E, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000 HPQ         1)

ACPI: MCFG 3DF17D84, 003C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: HPET 3DF17DC0, 0038 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 3DF17DF8, 005E (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 3DF17E56, 0028 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 3DF17E7E, 0182 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 157) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 253712) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      157

    0:      256 ->   253712

On node 0 totalpages: 253613

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1457 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2484 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 3412 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 246204 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached. Processor ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009d000 - 000000000009e000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 248688

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 no_timer_check=0 notsc

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

time.c: Detected 1607.315 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ c14000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 992688k/1014848k available (3005k kernel code, 21568k reserved, 1933k data, 220k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3216.78 BogoMIPS (lpj=1608390)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2  stepping 02

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557160

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - e02fffff

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 03:09

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored via DMI

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 20) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 19) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 21) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMU] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 16 17 18 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x2000-0x203f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c3000000-c30fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: c8000000-c87fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c3100000-c31fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O DEBUG].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (50 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS1] (54 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

bla bla

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LK2E] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4311, rev 0x1

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x11, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0xa, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x817, rev 0x3, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x820, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 4, Type 2, Revision 8

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

nvidia: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo-r9 SMP mod_unload ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo-r9 mod_unload '

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 522072k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:522072k

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x127, pl 0xe (2005-04-18  02:36:27)

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Radio enabled by hardware

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: 32-bit DMA initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Selected 802.11 core (phytype 2)

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.

nvidia: version magic '2.6.23-gentoo-r9 SMP mod_unload ' should be '2.6.23-gentoo-r9 mod_unload '

SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:1b:11:3e:1b:7e

bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 4, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

bcm43xx: set security called, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LK3E] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:04:37 PST 2008

bcm43xx: Radio hardware status changed to disabled

```

At this point, the wireless is no longer working, although the LED light is still on. When I run /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart (That's my wireless interface), this turned up in dmesg:

```
bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 3

bcm43xx: gpio error: Neither ChipCommon nor PCI core available!

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 7/64

bcm43xx: Error: Wait on DMA RX status timed out.

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Error: Wait on DMA TX status timed out.

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Error: Wait on DMA TX status timed out.

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Error: Wait on DMA TX status timed out.

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Error: Wait on DMA TX status timed out.

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 26/512

bcm43xx: Error: Wait on DMA TX status timed out.

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: Error: Wait on DMA TX status timed out.

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: IRQ_READY timeout

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-19)

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: IRQ_READY timeout

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-19)

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: IRQ_READY timeout

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-19)

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: IRQ_READY timeout

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-19)

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

```

When I tried 'rmmod bcm43xx' and then 'modprobe bcm43xx' again, this turned up in dmesg:

```
ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:01:00.0 disabled

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LK2E] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

bcm43xx: Failed to switch to core 0

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000001 RIP:

 [<ffffffff8801466e>] :bcm43xx:bcm43xx_pctl_set_crystal+0x121/0x1a5

PGD 313cc067 PUD 3b245067 PMD 0

Oops: 0000 [1]

CPU 0

Modules linked in: bcm43xx nvidia(P) snd_hda_intel snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc

Pid: 13361, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.23-gentoo-r9 #3

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8801466e>]  [<ffffffff8801466e>] :bcm43xx:bcm43xx_pctl_set_crystal+0x121/0x1a5

RSP: 0018:ffff81003b5efc38  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: ffffc20000180000 RSI: 0000000000100000 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffff81003b6c7388 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

R10: 0000000000000001 R11: ffff81003b5efc3c R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 00000000ffffffed R14: ffff810001fdf1a0 R15: 000000000000001a

FS:  00002b42878b8b00(0000) GS:ffffffff806d3000(0000) knlGS:00000000f6809b90

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 0000000000000001 CR3: 00000000304f6000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process modprobe (pid: 13361, threadinfo ffff81003b5ee000, task ffff81003dd380c0)

Stack:  ffffffff3b6c7388 ffffffffffffffff ffff81003b6c6000 ffff81003b6c7388

 ffff81003b6c6000 ffffffff88005826 ffff81003df026d0 ffffffff80223f11

 ffff810001fdf000 0000000000000096 ffff810001fdf070 ffff81003b6c7610

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff88005826>] :bcm43xx:bcm43xx_attach_board+0x11cc/0x1259

 [<ffffffff80223f11>] __wake_up_common+0x3c/0x62

[<ffffffff80491141>] linkwatch_schedule_work+0x54/0x93

 [<ffffffff88006f8b>] :bcm43xx:bcm43xx_init_one+0x1fb/0x246

 [<ffffffff80348a75>] pci_device_probe+0x4c/0x75

 [<ffffffff8039950c>] driver_probe_device+0xf5/0x17d

 [<ffffffff803996a6>] __driver_attach+0x6d/0xab

 [<ffffffff80399639>] __driver_attach+0x0/0xab

 [<ffffffff80399639>] __driver_attach+0x0/0xab

 [<ffffffff803988f4>] bus_for_each_dev+0x43/0x6e

 [<ffffffff80398c6c>] bus_add_driver+0x7b/0x19d

 [<ffffffff80348bef>] __pci_register_driver+0x4e/0x80

 [<ffffffff80240a5c>] sys_init_module+0x1191/0x12e2

 [<ffffffff8020b16e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Code: 80 78 01 04 76 75 f6 85 ce 00 00 00 20 75 6c be 01 00 00 00

RIP  [<ffffffff8801466e>] :bcm43xx:bcm43xx_pctl_set_crystal+0x121/0x1a5

 RSP <ffff81003b5efc38>

CR2: 0000000000000001
```

Can someone please throw a light on this? Is something wrong with the system or is it a hardware problem? When I try to restart the system, sometimes bcm43xx module doesn't even get loaded and then according to lspci, there is no Broadcom device detected.

EDITED for typo.Last edited by windz on Tue Jul 01, 2008 12:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## windz

Anyone? Help? 

Now when I boot up my system, lspci and lshw don't even detect my wireless network card anymore. Could this be due to some problem with APIC? My Compaq has a IO-APIC BIOS bug, as can be seen from the dmesg.

----------

## windz

Just some updates. lspci doesn't detect the wireless card. lshw hangs at PCI (sysfs). 

I've bought myself a Zyxel G-202 USB Network Adapter and it works fine after recompiling the kernel to add the zd1211rw module and emerging the zd1211-firmware.

----------

## m4rl0n

Windz,

I am using the bcm43xx driver on a Vostro 1000 laptop with kernel 2.6.23-r9:

http://pastebin.com/f20d80ae0

Hope that config help you.

Regards,

Marlon

----------

## windz

Hello,

just an update. It was a hardware problem. My laptop failed to switched on last week. Sent it to the HP-Compaq Centre. They had to change the entire mainboard. Luckily the laptop is still under warranty. Anyway, the wireless is now functioning again using the bcm43xx module in the kernel.

----------

